# WCF Game 2, Phoenix @ Dallas



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

We will win by:

1. Driving. Devin Harris proved what Id been saying, Nash cant guard him. Stackhouse only drove twice, and got and 1's BOTH times. I dunno why he was jacking up bricks last night. But then again he does that... alot... We even got Damp involved a few times in the paint. If we get to the paint, we slow then down. Plain and simple. If we jack up shots (LIKE STACK AND KVH DID LAST NIGHT) thats going to give them fast breaks. I dunno why this isnt painfully obvious. Even Dirk was scoring in the paint last night. Driving = win for us. Plus when we DID drive, we got them in foul trouble...

2. Press Nash. I cannot scream this loud enough. Nash is going to pass, hell everyone on the Suns is gonna pass for that matter! Did anyone see Tim Thomas standing UNDER the basket all alone, and stare around the court looking to pass? I was like... wow.. He almost seemed lost. Cut off Nashs passing lanes by playing him up close and we severely hamper his abuility to get the rest of the Suns involved.

3. Get Dirk involved more. Like we did in the SA series. The Suns showed last night that they arent even going to try to play hard defence. But once we do get the ball do Dirk dont just stand around, cut to the basket.

4. Less plays for Stackhouse. Hes killing us. This should be HIS series. Last night showed that IF he drives, they are going to foul him. But instead he is choosing to shoot jumpers. Stack.. thats what they WANT you to do! FFS! They know that 1: if he does score, they can get out on the break and score an easy 2. and 2: If he misses they can get the RB and again score on the break. Stack HAS to drive, if he refuses either dont run any plays for him or sit him.

5. Play Diop. I think this is a gamble, but one that could pay off big time. Hes more athletic that Damp and would severely decrease the Suns` rebounds and 2nd chance pts. Plus he can run the break.

6.Slow the tempo down. A big duh... The Suns are not a grind it out team. They play up tempo, pick and roll. We slow it down, drive and score. Force them to inbound, press Nash. Make their jumpshooters become decision makers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*

I pretty much agree with everything. :clap: 

I'll sum up my opinions: Play D like a bat out of hell on Nash, and the 3 pt perimeter - but have a shotblocker (Diop, Mbenga) behind. 

On offense, drive like you did when you got your first ride. :biggrin: The middle is open for business, fouls are gravy. Shot selection is key, as you mentioned.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*

I really think this is Mbengas and Powells series man they are soo athletic and are perfect to play against the Suns. They play great D too.

And yeah I agree except Devni did go inside and got to the line and we STILL lost. For the first time in a while it looked as if Dirk was lost on Offense and it really scared me we need him active inside and out to win even thuogh we got 25 and 19 we need more points from him especailly since Marion is on him and Dirk knows how to get around him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*

...also, no more dinners together for Dirk and Steve (like Tuesday night). It's not conducive for adversaries on the court during a series to be friendly toward one another. 

Do you think Dirk is more or less likely to give Steve a flagrant 1 after going out the night before?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*



VeN said:


> We will win by:
> 
> 1. Driving. Devin Harris proved what Id been saying, Nash cant guard him. Stackhouse only drove twice, and got and 1's BOTH times. I dunno why he was jacking up bricks last night. But then again he does that... alot... We even got Damp involved a few times in the paint. If we get to the paint, we slow then down. Plain and simple. If we jack up shots (LIKE STACK AND KVH DID LAST NIGHT) thats going to give them fast breaks. I dunno why this isnt painfully obvious. Even Dirk was scoring in the paint last night. Driving = win for us. Plus when we DID drive, we got them in foul trouble...
> 
> ...


Very nice, i agree. I really want to see Devin Harris and Jason Terry be very aggressive and make Steve Nash work real hard on the defensive side. We did a pretty good job defending the 3pt line but they killed us in the paint and i still don't understand why we still switch the picks even when Diaw scored 7 or more baskets in a row.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*



VeN said:


> We will win by:
> 
> 1. Driving. Devin Harris proved what Id been saying, Nash cant guard him. Stackhouse only drove twice, and got and 1's BOTH times. I dunno why he was jacking up bricks last night. But then again he does that... alot... We even got Damp involved a few times in the paint. If we get to the paint, we slow then down. Plain and simple. If we jack up shots (LIKE STACK AND KVH DID LAST NIGHT) thats going to give them fast breaks. I dunno why this isnt painfully obvious. Even Dirk was scoring in the paint last night. Driving = win for us. Plus when we DID drive, we got them in foul trouble...
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, and especially the Diop part. And I really don't think playing him is that much of a gamble. Avery tried Damp several times, and Diop is obviously more athletic and faster than Damp is, so why not give him a shot?

I know AJ is being somewhat conservative since it is the WCF and doesn't want to gamble too much, but I would honestly consider throwing DJ out there and see what happens. The guy runs like a damn gazelle and can jump into orbit....let's put him out there for a few possessions and see what happens.

Or if not DJ I would even consider using Josh Powell at center for short stretches. He's 6-9, decently athletic and mobile and can hit the open 20 footer. He's a good match up size and speedwise for Diaw or Tim Thomas.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Keys to game 2: At least in my opinion*



bray1967 said:


> ...also, no more dinners together for Dirk and Steve (like Tuesday night). It's not conducive for adversaries on the court during a series to be friendly toward one another.
> 
> Do you think Dirk is more or less likely to give Steve a flagrant 1 after going out the night before?


You're right. I'm reminded of Wilt Chamberlain. He said that becoming friends with Bill Walton was a huge mistake for him. He said it took the edge off of his aggressiveness and fire he had when playing against him. I wish Dirk and Nash would be friends in the off season only....


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Made Ven's thread the official game 2 thread since he's already started with the adjustment analysis.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/052606dnspomavslede.20decc86.html

*Mavericks’ goal: Put brakes on Suns

* 

*07:20 AM CDT on Friday, May 26, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

Avery Johnson was giving his public analysis of Game 1 and said that the Mavericks' defensive performance in their 121-118 loss to Phoenix was their second worst of the season. 

The stunning thing was that he could think of one that was worse. 

There was no doubt where the emphasis of Thursday's film session and practice would be for the Mavericks. They were run off their own court by the Suns, who absconded with Wednesday's opener of the best-of-7 series and turned tonight's Game 2 into a critical moment if the Mavs' season is to advance to NBA Finals territory. 


Johnson, who changed the course of the San Antonio series by inserting Devin Harris into the starting lineup for the second game, now finds himself in need of another Avery moment as the Mavericks make adjustments to the Suns' Game 1 salvo. 

React. But don't overreact. That's the battle cry. And most of the reacting will involve only one specific area. 

"Transition defense," Johnson said. 

"Transition defense. Transition defense. Transition defense. 

"Made or missed [shots], transition defense. We looked like a team without a system. And that's my fault." 

He was not smiling, not trying to be funny. He was genuinely ticked off, as were his players. 

The Mavericks were blitzed for 32 fast-break points and 72 points in the paint. Although the Mavericks got 74 points in the paint, they still were blistered by Steve Nash and the Suns' incessant running game. 

"Obviously, we can't have guys standing in the corner ... admiring their shots," Dirk Nowitzki said. "This is not the series to do it. We got to sprint back and pick up whoever guy's in your area, even if it's not the matchup you want. 

"It [Game 1] wasn't really a defensive effort. They got whatever they wanted. They got, like, 100 points in transition. They got whatever they wanted. So defense was very nonexistent." 

Nowitzki, by the way, was asked whether Game 2 ranks as a must-win situation. 

"Obviously," he said. 

There are various themes on what needs to be done to slow down Nash, who clearly is set on tormenting the Mavericks forever for their decision not to make a stronger effort to keep him when he departed in free agency in 2004. 

The hard foul is an option, as always. But putting Nash on the line is never the preferred solution to anything. 

Mostly, tonight will be about tweaks and adjustments. And some of them will be by necessity. Josh Howard's sprained right ankle, suffered on Wednesday, may keep him out of tonight's game, and even if it doesn't, he'll probably be much less than 100 percent. 

That means Marquis Daniels, Jerry Stackhouse and Keith Van Horn will be given the chance to shoulder bigger loads. 

This is when the Mavericks' depth will be a comfort for Johnson. Whereas the Suns have precious few bodies to make up the difference for Raja Bell, who will miss tonight's game and possibly more with a calf injury, the Mavericks have plenty of talent to compensate for the possible loss of Howard. 

Either way, the Suns feel like they are ready for whatever happens. 

"They can't go smaller, I don't think," Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. "We had six games last year, and we saw all they have to offer. So we're pretty confident that we've seen it and it might work for them, but it won't surprise us. 

"Steve will read the situation and make his best judgment, and if he's on his game, he'll figure it out." 

The Mavericks have to figure out how to make sure he doesn't befuddle them again, like he did with 10 consecutive points during the 16-4 closeout the Suns had in the final three-plus minutes of Game 1. 

The Mavericks are resigned to trying to forget some of their habits – habits that are good against conventional teams, but not effective against the Suns. 

"Some of our principles are out the window for this series," Stackhouse said. "I don't think we have a problem with the pace at all. If we can limit their transition points and not give them so many easy baskets, then ..." 

Then, maybe, they can get to the desert with the series tied.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/052606dnspomavssider.21036c0f.html

*Howard's status a gameday decision

* 

*12:44 AM CDT on Friday, May 26, 2006

* 

*By CALVIN WATKINS / The Dallas Morning News * 

The playing status of Mavericks injured starter Josh Howard will be determined today. 

Howard, a 6-7 forward, sprained his right ankle in the first quarter of Wednesday night's game against the Suns. Howard left the American Airlines Center on crutches and said his ankle was hurting. He scored six points in six minutes during the Mavs' 121-118 loss in Game 1. 

He didn't participate in practice on Thursday, though he did attend. He was not available for comment. 


An MRI revealed Howard has a bone bruise and coach Avery Johnson said he's listed as day-to-day and is a game-time decision for today's Game 2. 

If Howard does play, his effectiveness as a defender and scorer is in question. 

"We played without guys all year, it's nothing new to us," Johnson said. "We'll keep rolling, and we'll figure out who will start and how we want to attack no matter or not if Howard is there." 

Howard, who is third on the team in scoring (15.5) and rebounding (six) average, hurt his ankle while coming down after scoring on a drive to the basket. 

Without Howard in the lineup, the Mavericks had problems on the defensive end in Game 1. Johnson will have to adjust if Howard can't go tonight. 

"Obviously he's our best perimeter defender," Mavs forward Dirk Nowitzki said of Howard. "So, I'm sure we would have stuck him on [Steve] Nash to slow him down. We miss his activity on the defensive end, his [arm] lengths and athleticism. We can't cry about it." 

Howard missed 10 regular-season games because of a sprained right ankle and 13 games with a strained left hamstring. The Mavericks are 16-7 without Howard. One of those losses occurred March 5 at Phoenix. 

The Mavericks used a small lineup to counter the Suns' uptempo offense. Howard is fast and athletic enough to keep up with the Suns. 

He also poses a matchup problem for the Suns because he can score quickly in the lane and shoot jumpers. In 12 playoff games, Howard is shooting 47.2 percent from the field. 

"He's one of the X-factors," Suns forward Shawn Marion said. "He's one of their better defenders, and he's one of those people who helped them get to where they are." 

If Howard does not play, expect reserves Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels and Adrian Griffin to get more playing time. 

"Our strength all year has been our depth," Mavericks point guard Jason Terry said. "When guys have been injured, we've rallied around [them], and we've got guys to come in and play well."


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/052606dnspomavscap.21b00a80.html

*Game 2 preview

* 

*11:23 PM CDT on Thursday, May 25, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 



*Series: *Suns lead, 1-0 



Key matchup 


*Shawn Marion vs. Dirk Nowitzki: *Don't want to say Nowitzki is on a roll, but he's averaging 29 points and 14.8 rebounds in the last six games. Those are monster numbers, in case you hadn't noticed. But Marion torched Dirk and the Mavericks for 24 points on 10-of-15 shooting and 13 rebounds in Game 1. He seemed to be leaking out on every Mavericks missed shot (and some baskets, too). Somebody needs to shadow him whenever a Mavericks' shot goes up. A seldom-mentioned part of Marion's game? His three blocked shots. The Suns pick and choose their defensive spots, but when he applies himself, Marion can be a nasty presence. 

Inside the Suns 


*He's really, really tough: *Steve Nash has averaged a remarkable 35.3 points and 12.5 assists in his four playoff games at American Airlines Center as a member of the Suns. That would validate the idea that he's determined to exact whatever revenge he can on the Mavericks and their fans. 

*Briefly: *They are 17-7 (70.8 percent) in playoff series when they have won Game 1. ... In NBA history, the team that wins Game 1 has gone on to win 78.8 percent of the time. ... The team that has won Game 1 has gone on to win 29 of the last 32 conference finals (90.6 percent). 



Inside the Mavericks 


*The Howard factor: *Without him, the Mavs were 16-7 this season. He likely won't play today because of a sprained right ankle suffered in Game 1. A lot has been made of the fact that the Mavs are 21-0 when he scores 20 or more points, but they've won without him, too. 

*Powell to the people? *Josh Powell is one the athletic Mavericks who could make a difference against the smallish Suns. Don't be surprised if he is active and aggressive tonight. 

*Briefly: *They also lost Game 1 against San Antonio this year and Houston last year and won both of those series.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/nba/dallas_mavericks/14673242.htm

*SUNS NOTES*

*Bell could miss next three games*

*By DWAIN PRICE*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> *DALLAS - *Just one game into the Western Conference Finals, and the Phoenix Suns already find themselves in a tough spot.

Starting guard Raja Bell strained his left calf in the Suns' 121-118 victory Wednesday and could miss the next three games.

After the Suns' practice Thursday, Bell left on crutches while being careful not to put any pressure on his left foot. Leandro Barbosa is to start in Bell's place tonight.

Bell said the team's medical staff is "calling it a strain," but Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said Bell won't undergo an MRI on the injury until the team gets back to Phoenix on Saturday, because the diagnosis won't change the treatment.

"It's pretty disappointing for me, individually," Bell said. "It's been a really cool playoff ride so far, and I was looking ahead to a pretty good series.

"Having said that, I'm optimistic. I'll heal quickly, I hope, and be able to play some kind of role in this series, I'd like to think."

The Suns are hoping for the same success they enjoyed the last time Bell was sidelined. With Bell suspended for Game 6 of the Suns' first-round playoff series against the Los Angeles Lakers for throwing Kobe Bryant to the floor, Phoenix beat the Lakers 126-118 in overtime. Barbosa started and scored 22 points in 47 minutes.

"I think it was good for us to get that win with [Bell] out against the Lakers," said reserve guard Eddie House, whose minutes could increase in Game 2. "If we play our game, we've got so many weapons that it doesn't matter who's on the court."

*A 'free' $14 million?*

Before he signed a free-agent contract with the Suns on March 3, forward Tim Thomas was so embattled with Chicago Bulls management that they sent him home and told him not to come back.

So Thomas sat, and sat, and sat some more. All while the Bulls were paying his $14 million salary. Chicago finally waived Thomas on March 1 so he could sign with another team and be eligible for the playoffs.

After Thursday's practice, Thomas asked, in a dejected manner: "Who wants to stay at home and make $14 million?"

Suns forward Shawn Marion, sitting next to Thomas, smiled and raised his left hand.

*Game 2 woes*

In 10 playoff series dating to the 1998-99 strike-shortened season, the Suns are 1-9 in Game 2s. Their only Game 2 win occurred in the opening round last year, when they edged Memphis 108-103 en route to a sweep.

*Marion ready*

Shawn Marion said he'll play tonight despite spraining his left ankle in Game 1.

"I actually came down so hard that I twisted it in my shoe," Marion said.

ONLINE: suns.com


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*MAVERICKS NOTES*

*Howard to be a game-time decision*

*By MERCEDES MAYER*

*Star-Telegram staff writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> *DALLAS - *Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said Thursday that Josh Howard will be a game-time decision for tonight's Game 2 against the Phoenix Suns.

An MRI performed on Howard's right ankle revealed a bone bruise, which doesn't have the swelling normally associated with a sprain, Mavs trainer Casey Smith said.

Smith explained that the outside of Howard's foot rolled over, causing bones in his ankle and foot to bang together.

"It's more a soreness and pain issue than a swelling and stability issue," Smith said, adding that the test for Howard today will be whether he can jump and land on one foot.

Howard, who suffered the injury with 6 1/2 minutes remaining in the first quarter of Game 1, did not practice with the team Thursday but did shoot some free throws and jumpers.

Howard is averaging 15.5 points per game in the playoffs, and while the Mavs will miss his aggressiveness offensively if he can't play, they will miss his versatility on defense even more.

"He's our best perimeter defender...we'll miss his activity on the defensive end, his length, his athleticism," Mavs forward Dirk Nowitzki said. "But we can't really cry about it. [The Suns] lost [Raja] Bell, too."

Howard missed 10 games during the regular season with a sprained right ankle. Jerry Stackhouse and Marquis Daniels are possible candidates to start in Howard's place.

*Confidence boost*

The confidence that seemed to be lacking for Mavs point guard Devin Harris in Games 6 and 7 against San Antonio seemed to come back in the third quarter of Game 1.

Harris had eight points in the first half but made all six of his field-goal attempts in the third quarter, scoring 13 points. He finished the game with a career-high 30 points.

Harris' resurgence was inspired by Avery Johnson, who needed Harris to get the Mavs' offense going and to make Suns guard Steve Nash work.

"We've got to make him play defense," Harris said. "He's roaming around just a little too much, just kind of floating around."

*Grab it*

The Mavs outrebounded the Suns 48-38 on Wednesday, their league-record 12th consecutive playoff game with more rebounds than their opponent. That trend should continue against the Suns, who give up plenty of size.

The rebounding advantage also gave the Mavs a big edge in second-chance points, 26-6.

"With their small lineup, you can pound them on the glass, you can get inside a little bit," said Dirk Nowitzki, whose 19 rebounds included eight on the offensive end.

"But still I didn't think I was as effective as I wanted to be. I didn't really have a great game."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

More notes from azcentral: 

Dallas had been behind only twice in its series with San Antonio by as much as it trailed in Game.1 against Phoenix. The Mavericks want to make a quick fix on defense, particularly the transition sort after giving up 12 fast-break points in the first five minutes Wednesday. Dallas looked like it was trying to jump on a moving roller coaster. "It's an adjustment coming from the San Antonio series," Dallas' Marquis Daniels said. "We're disappointed in ourselves. Once we looked at the film and saw a lot of errors that were uncharacteristic." But the Mavericks still had the game won, leading by nine with 3:43 to go and six with 1:53 to go. Jason Terry said it looked like last year's playoff series with Phoenix. "We just broke down mentally," Terry said, adding that Dallas will bounce back in that regard. "This is the best time of our lives."

Key matchup: Leandro Barbosa vs. Jason Terry. Phoenix's backcourt defense with Barbosa, who gets in trouble overplaying, and Steve Nash, who had trouble with Devin Harris, is a looming issue. The Suns want to make Harris and Terry hit perimeter shots.
-Paul Coro


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Key matchup: Leandro Barbosa vs. Jason Terry. Phoenix's backcourt defense with Barbosa, who gets in trouble overplaying, and Steve Nash, who had trouble with Devin Harris, is a looming issue. The Suns want to make Harris and Terry hit perimeter shots.
> -Paul Coro


This is big: If they cut Devin and Jason off on the drive, the Mavs have to have a big cutting to the basket. It's elementary basketball, which they don't have personnel to deal with.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> (Nash) will recalculate the team's options, recalibrate the attack and make it possible for the replacement parts to succeed. Besides, at their core, the Suns are visionary and lethal because of a simple combination: They are a great shooting team with a great deal of intelligence. They know how to get open. They know how to space the floor. *They know how to beat stupid teams that possess more talent. *


So we're stupid, eh?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of 2 names, which one of them said that?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I'm thinking of 2 names, which one of them said that?


Reach Dan Bickley at [email protected] or (602) 444-8253


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised. I was thinking of 2 people from bbb.net lol.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Now that I think about it, I want to see Powell or DJ get more time tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

just heard, KVH is starting tonight at C. Christ. I see where hes going with it, hes trying to spread the floor on offence and create more space to drive because the lane wont be clogged up like game 1. But this will only work if KVH keeps the D honest. In other words, hes gotta light up the 3's tonight, plain and simple. If hes mister brick again tonight hes gonna be riding the pine. He HAS to.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Seems as if Avery is taking his sweet - 7 game - time moving the pawns. :frenchy:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Almost game time!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

playin great sofar


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> playin great sofar


Bout time Avery figured out to put Diop in.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yup, and I like how we are figuring it out finally that PHX PASSES ALOT.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

And Dirk does a great job there feeding Diop. He can also exploit the mismatch on Nash and look or shoot right over him


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Also I like that Dirk is taking it to the hole on Marion.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

sit stack...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Diop has changed the entire first quarter all by himself, and then Dirk came alive.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea, we all knew KVH would be a liability


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

And look what happens when he comes back in? Gets owned over and over again.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yup, and stack, wow way to choke again.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Stack has turned into nothing but a turnover machine.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

why have we gone away from our game.... why are we shooting jumpers all over the place.. driving put us in the lead... jumpers took it away..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

god i hate stackhouse


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> why have we gone away from our game.... why are we shooting jumpers all over the place.. driving put us in the lead... jumpers took it away..


 I don't know what they're thinking. They were getting layups every time then just decide to stop doing it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I don't know what they're thinking. They were getting layups every time then just decide to stop doing it.


exactly, i just dont get it, at all. Its not like PHX did some kinda defensive adjustment.. its like Avery just said "hey lets blow our lead and go away what will win the series. Oh and stack go ahead and jack up as many bricks as you want and while youre at it turn the ball over somemore because possessions in this game arent important."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm so disappointed in my team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

sit van horn... SIT SIT SIT


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

anyone catching on that drive = win yet?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

christ, sit stack back down... again. He is now refusing to even be a part of the offence!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im watching the game, and its frustrating that the Mavs cant stop the Suns on the offensive end twice in a row!!!! geesh...you guys need this one....Dirk should just start shooting 3s jaja and try to compete with the Suns million 3s jaja

you guys dont get annoyed ?????the Suns either get uncontested layups, or just shoots 3s jajaja
how many mid ranger Js have you guys seen /???
jaja Stupid Suns

man cmon 

GO MAVS!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope the Mavs can pick it up.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

once again we are losing because of stack and kvh. This is just great. I wish the series doesnt depend on them, but it does. If EITHER of them had 10, wed have the lead.. Hell 5 even. Just 5 pts.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We need a run in the begining of the fourth or we are boned.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Man, I dont know what to say. Only Josh Howard came to play tonight.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

This is the only way we are gonna win the 4th. 

1. Stack has to produce. Do something other than turn over the ball.

2. Daniels has to produce. He cant go to the hole timid like he just did. 

3. KVH has to hit at least 2 threes if hes out there. Cant afford another 1-7 night...

4. DRIVE. I dunno why the **** we went away from this but this is how you kill PHX. Drive. They will foul you again and again. 

5. Dirk has to make his shots. I think hes missed the last 6 or so. Take it close and dominate the paint like you were doing earlier ffs!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If we lose this I'm not watching the rest of this series.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

must be fair weather out there in NY eh?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Dirk with the J!!!!
man Mavs need to finish this NOW dont let them make any 3s!!! no 3s!!! pleeeeease
Mavs need to hit the dagger!!!!

CMON!!!! :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

if we play the clock, drive and go for 2's we got the win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice timeout, man a 5 pt lead is nothing against the Suns, ajaj the previous sequence after i had posted, they shot 3 3s jajajaj 

yyup the Mavs just need some good clock management and of course score....cuz 5 pt lead is nothing against the Suns they will just make 2 3s and take the lead ...

maan Howard is having a greeeeeeeeeat game :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

ok its a 3 possesion game now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man, Diop in the paint is really showing its effectiveness, all Nash can do from their rather than lay it up, is pass out..!!!! 
i hope they keep employing that strategy, Diop on the paint stops all the potential layups!!!

gO MAVS!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

of course stack misses one...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

something i need to notice that the Mavs need to start being more attentive towards is the SUNS
TAPPING the ball when they go for rebounds, they should guess where they are gonna tap the ball and just steal the rebounds, cuz the Suns TAP it seemingly on ALLLLL posessions Offense and Defense 
Mavs need to learn to steal those rebounds
what do you guys think??> 
the Suns themselves even talk about the Tapping to get a rebound..cuz of their size deficiency


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow this theory of Howard scoring 20= a win never fails. Stackhouse has to realize he can drive at will because they will foul him everytime. How many and 1s has he had so far.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Looked like the boys started to figure it out there at the end. Can't believe all the missed free throws....we hit the free throws and it's not even close. A win is a win, though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

whew...I can finally post again...Im superstitious and never post after a loss in the playoffs...We must of had a little help from the refs cause theres no way we only committeed 12 fouls for the game...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea there is a way we only commited 12 fouls. There is no reason to foul anyone if their gonna keep shooting 3s


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes a win is a win, now lets go to phoenix and win one


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Y ea we really need the next game. Hopefully the Mavericks show up.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> whew...I can finally post again...Im superstitious and never post after a loss in the playoffs...We must of had a little help from the refs cause theres no way we only committeed 12 fouls for the game...


Nah, there's a reason the Suns set a record for fewest free throws in the season. They don't earn them.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Nah, there's a reason the Suns set a record for fewest free throws in the season. They don't earn them.


 My thoughts exactly.

It seemed like Dirk and J-Ho were the only ones who came to play today! Oh well, a win is a win.

*Dirk Owned*


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Nah, there's a reason the Suns set a record for fewest free throws in the season. They don't earn them.


excellent... :allhail:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Wow this theory of Howard scoring 20= a win never fails. Stackhouse has to realize he can drive at will because they will foul him everytime. How many and 1s has he had so far.


hes had 3 drives total in this series. all were and 1s.. i hate stack.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Exactly, theres the problem. We can count on one hand how many times Stack has drived into the lane. The fact that they were all and 1s has to at least make him know he can be unstoppable.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This game shouldn't have been that close. Dallas got the rim and to the foul line at will but we could have had sooooo many and 1's that it would have been over midway through the fourth.

Phoenix didn't get foul shots because jumpshooting teams do not get them. So..keep shooting those jumpers Phoenix, we'll wear you out at the foul line instead putting you in foul trouble. :biggrin:


----------

